# Réclamation par mail à Apple ?



## pedraw (20 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

après des recherches infructueuses, je suis à la recherche d'une adresse mail pour contacter Apple France, service client, pour transmettre une réclamation sur mon Imac acheté en juin 2008 (là ça commence mal, sans apple care de surcroit).

Utilisé sur onduleur, de façon plus raisonnable, l'alimentation a laché, boum 170&#8364; de réparation, aujourd'hui après 2 A/R chez un centre agrée, c'est la CG qui lache, reboum 480&#8364;...et pour couronner le tout, il plante après 5 à 15 min de démarrage.

Retour réparation, et le sentence tombe : la nouvelle CG est cramée LA CM PROVOQUE DES PANNES EN CASCADE.

Le centre agréé contacte apple pour un échange de CM, qui répond : c'est hors garantie, ce n'est pas de notre ressort. Le Centre me conseille de les contacter directement pour appuyer la demande.

Le seul moyen de les contacter reste par téléphone pour joindre plus tard encore plus tard et encore plus tard quelqu'un qui ne peut pas y faire grand chose.

Ayant switché à l'achat de cette machine (2000&#8364, ayant pris la grosse config du moment, j'avoue être atterré et surpris par la logévité réduite de cette machine, surtout quand on voit la plupart des macusers obtenir le max de leur machine pendant 5 à 6 ans.

Aussi, avant de me remettre à monter des PC homemade avec un couteau suisse en bouffant des chips qui dureront plus longtemps et coûteront moins cher, j'en appelle aux plus expérimentés d'entre vous pour savoir s'il est possible de les joindre par mail ou si la seule solution reste un chemin de croix passant finalement par un courrier rageur à des associations de consommateurs ?

Merci par avance, et désolé de ne pas avoir trouvé la réponse dans le forum.

Bien à vous


----------



## Rémi M (20 Avril 2011)

C'est par ici 

D'après les dires d'un "agent" au SAV d'Apple, ils prennent ces critiques très au sérieux. 
(J'en avais fait une au sujet de mon iPhone 3GS)


----------



## pedraw (21 Avril 2011)

Un grand merci à toi Rémi M (avec un i) j'avais trouvé cette page, mais je ne pensais pas qu'elle pouvait m'aider.

Je vais donc leur faire un GROS mot en langue de molière, et prendre un peu de temps pour le refaire version shakespear...ou sid vicious selon l'humeur...

Je vous (te) tiens au courant du résultat.


----------



## pedraw (23 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

merci à macinside pour avoir retiré le spam précédent.

Comme promis, je vous informe de la suite.

J'ai effectivement déposé une réclamation sur la page feed back indiqué par Remi. Puis, pris d'un coup de colère vers 17h50, j'ai appelé à nouveau le service client (fermeture à 18h00), avec mon stock d'arguments :
- le service client me rappelle les modalités de garantie, mais écoute compréhensivement mes arguments et me transfert vers le niveau technique ayant pris en charge le dossier avec mon centre agréé ;
- le NT me rappelle les conditions de garantie, refait le tour de la question via l'historique du Tchat d'intervention avec mon centre (efficace big brother), je redéveloppe mes arguments (liste du matiériel aquis depuis, difficulté à admettre qu'une machine à 2K présente autant de pbs, etc...), il me passe donc un responsable relations clients ;
- discussion entre homme du monde mais clair dans l'argumentation de part  et d'autre,  le responsable client admet que oui, en effet, une proposition semble nécessaire (18h25).

Le problème étant très très sérieux, il propose pour l'instant (hors usage impropre de ma part) de prendre en charge les réparations.

Je viens, sur sa proposition, de lui faire parvenir les différentes factures et devis de remise en état pour étayer le dossier.

J'ai très bon espoir, mais je préfère ne pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant d'avoir profiter des faveurs de la crémière.

Donc, je vous tiens au courant de la suite...

Moralité :
- on garde toute les factures et devis ;
- on affûte les arguments ;
- on est aussi compréhensif que aujourd'hui la technologie peut être parfois défaillante, mais on lâche pas ;
- on appelle d'un fixe (c'est gratuit) ;
- on prend l'extension de garantie...elle reste moins chère que la plus petite réparation ;
- on est de bonne foi, chez apple ils sont courtois et si on a les billes, ça peut marcher.

Voilà,

@+


----------



## Rémi M (23 Avril 2011)

En espérant que l'histoire se terminera bien pour toi 

Et s'il y a un problème, demande de voir un responsable, ces personnes là sont toujours compréhensives.


----------



## breizheau (30 Avril 2011)

Des nouvelles...?


----------



## pedraw (30 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

bah pour l'instant pas e nouvelles, le dossier a été envoyé samedi dernier, + lundi de pâques...
donc je ne suis pas encore trop impatient.

Mon centre agréé n'avait pas de nouvelle hier non plus, on va voir.

@ tout bientôt,

P.


----------



## pedraw (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai été contacté par le service clients d'Apple, et suite aux frais successivement engagés sur la machine, il prennent finalement en charge la réparation pièces et MO.

Je devrais retrouver la machine fin de semaine prochaine...après réparations, test poussés etc.... si tout va bien.

Je vous dirais tout ça.

@+


----------



## metalnodeug (14 Mai 2011)

Super nouvelle pour toi 
J'espère que tu aura gain de cause et qu'a l'avenir ça ne se reproduira pas


----------



## pedraw (7 Juin 2011)

Bon j'ai récupéré la machine le 23/05 (désolé pour cette réponse tardive)
- CM Neuve
- CG neuve
- Dalle LCD neuve

tout ça en obtenant une exception de garantie (vu les frais précédement engagés...rarissime).

Je branche tout va bien bien 

je sollicite un peu (jeu)...montée en température... freeze :-(

je vais tester deux trois trucs... mais il semble que les température montent un peu vite, j'ai baissé les luminosité et mis un ventilo pas loin....mais ça ne me rassure pas vraiment.

Sinon, en faible sollicitation, tout fonctionnent bien. 

je mettrais les t° iStat dans pas longtemps... à creuser.

@++


----------



## pedraw (10 Juin 2011)

Avec beaucoup d'ironie : Joie, bonheur félicité.....

Enfer et damnation

Maintenant que je sais quoi chercher...je sais quoi trouver.

Je suis donc l'heureux possesseur d'une brique en alu de 2000 + 800 en frais divers (une alim et une CG)

J'ai identifié le pb...même avec les dernières réparations prise en charge par apple. La CG (GPU) monte à 80-85°, la machine freeze, clignote etc... Donc un problème de carte graphique (ça tombe bien, elle est neuve), je bénéficie encore d'une garantie pièces de 3 mois...on va voir au résultat. Mais j'ai un peu très peur, puisqu'en cherchant dans la bonne direction - température de CG - je suis tombé sur ce post :

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/imac-24-2008-carte-graphique-hs-et-bandes-verticales-694242-2.html

c'est tout a fait mon problème : Nvidia 8800GS...

Je vais continuer sur le post cité....c'est plus adapté.

Merci à tous


----------



## susamsamsam (25 Mai 2015)

Je suis tres enervé!!! j'ai perdue mon mot de passe et l'assistence m'envoie pas un moyen de le recuperer.. Depuis des mois j'essaye! je vais desister des produits mac... apple devient de pire en pire


----------

